# Пакетированный чай и бутилированное молоко - употребление



## morzh

В одной из тем возник вопрос о том, насколько типично в обычной устной или литературной речи употребление слов "пакетированный" и "бутилированный".

Так, в качестве примеров и доводов приводились следующие употребления и сомнения в их правомерности:

1. Сказать в магазине "где у вас бутилированное молоко", "где у вас пакетированный чай"
а)хороший пример разговорного русского языка
б)пример перевода коммерческо-документальной терминологии (накладные, ярлыки и т.д.) в разговорный русский, и не очень хороший пример разговорного русского.

2. Чай в пакетиках/молоко в бутылках в разговорном/литературном языке - а) лучшая альтернатива "пакетированный/бутилированное", б) худшая альтернатива, в) равноценная альтернатива.

Я предлагаю провести опрос. Все мы понимаем, что результат этого опроса не может трактоваться как глава учебника по русскому языку, но все же мне он кажется небесполезным. Как минимум, можно создать некий аналог того, что в английском называется "usage panel" (прошу прощения за незнание русского термина), как арбитраж с некоей дозой доверия к нему окружающих. Который, тем не менее, конечно же, никого и ни к чему не обязывает.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Я голосую за:
1б
2a


----------



## Natalisha

rusita preciosa said:


> Я голосую за:
> 1б
> 2a



И я.


----------



## lectrice

И я к вам присоединюсь 
1б и 2а


----------



## morzh

Я тоже думаю 1б/2а.

Однако, поскольку из-за технических причин возможным оказалось (со слов модератора) организовать только один "рэйдиобаттон", то голосовать приходится по "комбинированному" выбору.

Тем не менее, приведенные здесь предпочтения по оригинальному тексту вопроса полезны и информативны - дают более детальное представление о предпочтениях голосующих.


----------



## estreets

to morzh
Небольшое лингострановедческое уточнение: в России практически не продается молоко в бутылках, только в пакетах - в основном. Поскольку нет такой фасовки, то и устойчивого словосочетания нет. Так что... не совсем уместно (это чтобы considerate соблюсти) предлагать такие варианты.
*<...>*


----------



## Maroseika

Раньше было примерно одинаково и молока в бутылках, и в пакетах, а еще раньше молоко было только в бутылках. Поэтому устойчивое словосочетание в языке давно существует - "молоко в бутылках".


----------



## Natalisha

estreets said:


> Поскольку нет такой фасовки, то и устойчивого словосочетания нет.



Совсем недавно я рассказывала ребенку, что в моем детстве молока в пакетах не было, а было только в бутылках. Теперь вот думаю, правильно ли я сказала. История, видимо, отменяется?


----------



## dec-sev

Natalisha said:


> Совсем недавно я рассказывала ребенку, что в моем детстве молока в пакетах не было, а было только в бутылках. Теперь вот думаю, правильно ли я сказала. История, видимо, отменяется?


Почему отменяется? Это смотря когда у вас детство было  В моём было молоко в таких треугольных пакетах. Может ещё poll "бутылочное жигулёвское пиво - употребление"?


----------



## Natalisha

dec-sev said:


> Почему отменяется? Это смотря когда у вас детство было  В моём было молоко в таких треугольных пакетах. Может ещё poll "бутылочное жигулёвское пиво - употребеление"?


Мое детство больше ассоциируется с молоком в бутылках, а эти пакеты я тоже помню,  но они мне напоминают о каникулах, которые я обычно проводила в Крыму. (спасибо, dec-sev, за приятные воспоминания )


----------



## morzh

estreets said:


> to morzh
> Небольшое лингострановедческое уточнение: в России практически не продается молоко в бутылках, только в пакетах - в основном. Поскольку нет такой фасовки, то и устойчивого словосочетания нет. Так что... не совсем уместно (это чтобы considerate соблюсти) предлагать такие варианты.
> *<...>*




Гм. Да. А вот еще, в российской армии больше нет ... гусар. Поэтому устойчивое сочетание "гусарский ментик"...не существует.

Да, а выход крестьян в Юрьев день (введением Заповедных Лет в гос. масштабе) был прекращен, кажется, еще при Федоре Иоанныче. Поэтому, выражение "Вот тебе, бабушка, и Юрьев День" отныне мы считать устойчивым выражением-пословицей больше не будем.

Так же как и выражения "танковый кулак", "конная атака" и прочие устойчивые выражения, не отражающие боле нашей с Вами современности.


----------



## Maroseika

Все-таки молоко в бутылках все еще встречается чаще гусар. Поэтому у носителя языка вряд ли возникнут затруднения с его называнием.


----------



## elemika

Термин "бутилированное молоко" не встретился даже на сайтах компаний по выпуску молочных продуктов. 
Фасованное в бутылки, либо в бутылках (стеклянных или в ПЭТ бутылках), есть термин  "бутылочное молоко" (как и бутылочное пиво ).  
Поскольку сегодня это лишь вопрос упаковки (Тетра-Пак, пластиковые пакеты, ПЭТ-бутылки и др.) для стерилизованного продукта, вряд ли кто-то займется поиском молока именно в бутылках, но если займется, наверное, так и сформулирует (1б с сомнением насчет термина "бутилированное молоко" как такового).
"Чай в пакетиках" для моего дилетантского в вопросах упаковки уха звучит конкретнее, чем пакетированный (а вдруг его просто упаковали в большие пакеты?) (2а).


----------



## morzh

Elemika

Ну, нет, нет - есть бутиилированное молоко, и употребляется даже компаниями.

>>http://revolution.allbest.ru/cookery/00157272_0.html

Это - выдержка из какой-то спец. статьи. Там есть фраза:

"Продукция (разливное и *бутилированное козье молоко*) поставляется в  Кингисепп и небольшими партиями в Петербург. ЗАО "Приневское" входит в  тройку крупнейших молочных хозяйств Ленобласти, производя 7,3 тыс. т  молока в год. "


----------



## estreets

Нашла интересную цитату, подходящую на этот случай (по поводу использования различных словосочетаний).
"Можете ли вы положительно утверждать, что оба отрывка написаны на одном и том же языке? И да и нет! И тут и там перед нами современный правильный русский язык, но в каких двух непохожих друг на друга видах! Можно справедливо усомниться, во всем ли поймут один другого два русских человека, говорящие на этих "разновидных" языках. И все же они-то в конце концов добьются взаимного понимания, тогда как ни француз, ни турок, ни англичанин не уразумеют ни там, ни здесь ни одной фразы".
Л.В. Успенский, "Слово о словах"
Кстати, замечательная книга, для тех, кого действительно интересуют вопросы русского языка, написанная доступным, легким и приятным языком, дающая ответы на многие вопросы, которые не то чтобы возникают у пытливого человека, но как-то размыто фонят на задворках подсознания.
http://lib.ru/PROZA/USPENSKIJ_L/slovo.txt


----------



## Oh là là

1б
2a 
Крайне редко можно встретить "Можайское" молоко в бутылках. Очень вкусное!


----------



## morzh

Oh là là said:


> 1б
> 2a
> Крайне редко можно встретить "Можайское" молоко в бутылках. Очень вкусное!




Oh yeah, that brings back memories. They sold it in trains. Someone would go with a casefull of bottles, crying "Mozhaiskoye moloko!".
It was bottled in "lemonade" style transparent bottles, with narrow necks and metal caps, which one could use a beer opener for.

This is a very nostalgic example of "butilirowannoye moloko".


----------



## yastupidnickname

оба прилагательных вижу/слышу впервые в своей жизни
к тому же они тяжёлые и неудобные


----------

